# Mobile Photo Editing - What Do You All Use?



## beckstoy (Jun 24, 2015)

Since I spend so much time on the bus heading to my "day job," I'm interested in mobile editing options. I've used a laptop for years which has been good, but the battery life just sucks, overall. At home, I've got an amazing desktop setup for my primary editing station, and it's been perfect for me.

Now, since I'm getting ready to make a new laptop purchase, I'm debating my options. Creative Cloud, etc. has started to offer some interesting options, so I'd like to hear about any cool success stories or thoughts in this area.

Does anyone use the SurfacePro3 for editing? Should I just grab another laptop? With LR now using GPU's, I'll probably get a kick-ass gaming style laptop with a great screen. Any viable Tablet options out there? I own and love a Samsung Tab S 10.5" for showing photos to clients, but there doesn't seem to be anything significant available yet for LR or PS work on the tablet yet. Does the SurfacePro3 have better options for editing? 

Any thoughts or ideas, even salacious upcoming tech rumours, would be appreciated.

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## tolusina (Jun 24, 2015)

Buy this.......
http://www.wacom.com/en-us/products/pen-displays/cintiq-companion-2
Then review it, let us know if it is The Bees Knees or not.

...edit
but wait for August and the release of Windows 10 which is due late July.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 24, 2015)

I just grab the dng files off my LG G4 phone and process it in Photoshop on my laptop.


----------



## jhaces (Jun 25, 2015)

I usually use a 15in MacbookPro when mobile. It's a pimped-out beast and works great. Some times I just plug it into a monitor @ work and don't even bother using main editing rig.

For light trips or whenever I don't want to drag it along, I've started trying out the surfacePro3. It is pretty good. Battery life could be better (Well, so could the MBP's, to be honest) but other than that, works flawlessly.

If you use it for your daily commute you shouldn't run out of juice under normal situations, but maybe have a spre battery or a battery pack? I assume you are already carrying a backpack of sorts

Now, for truly mobile editing, I use snapseed


----------



## candc (Jun 25, 2015)

I have the surface pro 3 i7 256 version. It runs Ps, dxo and dpp fine but heats up and starts to bog down a bit if you are doing batch processing. The display is great. The battery life is good and It boots up really fast, about 6 seconds to the lock screen.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2015)

I shoot with a 5D3 and my RAW images are stored in the CF Card while the .jpg files are saved to the SD Card. On the road, I use a retina iPad to view my .jpg files to see how I have done. Any images that need to be edited, I use Photogene (iOS app, suggested by my photography friend). The transfer from SD card to the iPad is via a lightning to SD adaptor, but unfortunately, there is no CF equivalent for the iPad. Back at home or the office, I transfer both RAW and .jpg to my computers which I can edit with photoshop. I also have a retina MacBookPro (13 inch) that I use when on the road away from home or office.

I also have an app, Wireless Transfer, installed on my iPad and corresponding programs for the MacBookPro and PC to move/copy files to and from the iPad, MacBookPro or PC. So, the CR2 RAW files can be edited with my iPad/Photogene despite no dongle for the iPad to read the CF Card.

This setup worked quite well allowing me to have photos ready for people to view with the iPad within a short time when full fledge editing is not necessary.

-r


----------



## TheJock (Jun 25, 2015)

Doesn’t the EOS Remote app allow you to transfer files from your camera to any device?
I tried it once and I could copy files from my 70D to my iPhone 6+, I don't see why you couldn't copy to an iPad!
Don't know if that helps!!!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know. My 5D3 doesn't have a built in WiFi. I gave up my Eye-F also, so I can't say.
I do have CamRanger and did use the file transfer for instant photo transfer to my iPad on one indoor photo shoot at an art show, so the artists could see the shots I took also as soon as I shot the frame. I can't always use this method because the range is limited by WiFi and it takes attention of viewer away from what they do.
Now, this is somewhat diverting away from the mobile editing topic here.
-r




TheJock said:


> Doesn’t the EOS Remote app allow you to transfer files from your camera to any device?
> I tried it once and I could copy files from my 70D to my iPhone 6+, I don't see why you couldn't copy to an iPad!
> Don't know if that helps!!!


----------



## Benhider (Jul 22, 2015)

Macbook Air


----------

